# Shed-in-a-Box



## mass_burner (Oct 6, 2014)

Anybody have any experience with Shed-in-a-Box by ShelterLogic? Thinking of this model: 


http://www.shelterlogic.com/Product...a03-4574-bf09-9df80095b3e8&CategoryName=Sheds


----------



## weeks001 (Oct 6, 2014)

Never seen that site before looking forward to some input on their products


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Oct 6, 2014)

I've had a Shelter Logic canvas garage to store my boat in before.  It held up pretty well to the sun and snow load.  I used to clear all snow after storms.  The biggest drawback is the ground moisture.  I had the vents in both end doors and when it was cold out and the sun came up it looked like a dryer vent with all the steam blowing out.  Everything inside was always covered in condensation.  If ou can leave the doors open it's fine but with the doors closed it's a sauna.  I imagine they would be perfect if you had a cement pad to install it on.


----------



## prezes13 (Oct 6, 2014)

I think TS has few nice ones on their website.  Shelter logic makes good stuff.  We have one at work about three story high.  Mounted on a mafia blocks.  I will take a pic of the monster tomorrow.


----------



## CASEMAN2011 (Oct 6, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> Anybody have any experience with Shed-in-a-Box by ShelterLogic? Thinking of this model:
> 
> 
> http://www.shelterlogic.com/Product...a03-4574-bf09-9df80095b3e8&CategoryName=Sheds


I just put the 6x12x8 ft shed up.  Went up easy and looks to be of good construction


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks good, they are well made but moisture was my biggest issue.  You should be fine with it on the pavement.


----------



## blades (Oct 7, 2014)

Put plastic down on ground with skids or something on top of it to block a lot of the ground moisture. best to have ground surface a bit higher in the central area of the shed to promote drainage around it.


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 7, 2014)

I would get this one where I live since we can get pretty deep snows some years. I see a lot of these go up in the last 2 years, they seem to hold up well, someone I know has been parking his truck in one for 5 years and still looks to be in good shape.

http://www.shelterlogic.com/Product...58d-4d4d-84c2-9fa90104449b&CategoryName=Sheds


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 7, 2014)

yea, I hear you about the snow, but once it snows, I won't be needing anything in it. lawn tractor, yard tools only. plus i want to keep the footprint low and long.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Oct 7, 2014)

That's the one I had except mine was 25 feet long.  I used a broom to clear the snow from the very top after each storm and I kept the sides clear as well.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 7, 2014)

Chimney Smoke said:


> That's the one I had except mine was 25 feet long.  I used a broom to clear the snow from the very top after each storm and I kept the sides clear as well.



had? what happened to it? how long did it last?


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Oct 7, 2014)

I owned mine for 3 or 4 years.  There was no sun fading or worn spots on the canvas.  I sold the house and didn't take it with me.


----------



## brokenknee (Oct 7, 2014)

I have one its a 12 or 14 by 20. Only had it a year, snow was a none issue last year the snow pretty much slides off once the sun hit it. It is a round top that I park my tractor in. Unfortunately I did not anchor it down and the wind took it this spring blowing it into a tree tearing the fabric. I have a green tarp over the ripped area for this year, planning on moving it next after I take a couple of trees down. The cost of just the tarp is not much less than I paid for the whole structure. I am not sure of your average snow fall, but here it is around 41 inches a year. The sheds are very common in my area, northern MN. most have been up for many years with no issues. Just remember to anchor it down because the wind will take it.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 8, 2014)

brokenknee said:


> I have one its a 12 or 14 by 20. Only had it a year, snow was a none issue last year the snow pretty much slides off once the sun hit it. It is a round top that I park my tractor in. Unfortunately I did not anchor it down and the wind took it this spring blowing it into a tree tearing the fabric. I have a green tarp over the ripped area for this year, planning on moving it next after I take a couple of trees down. The cost of just the tarp is not much less than I paid for the whole structure. I am not sure of your average snow fall, but here it is around 41 inches a year. The sheds are very common in my area, northern MN. most have been up for many years with no issues. Just remember to anchor it down because the wind will take it.


I thought it came with everything you need to put it up. The anchors you suggest don't come in the box?


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Oct 8, 2014)

The full size ones should come with 4 auger style anchors.  Not sure about the smaller models.


----------



## CASEMAN2011 (Oct 8, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> I thought it came with everything you need to put it up. The anchors you suggest don't come in the box?


My  6x12 came with the anchors


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 8, 2014)

I would add some sand bags too, I think they make a pouch of some sort you can fill with sand and it attachs to the shed/garage for added stability.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Oct 8, 2014)

Can you roll up the sides of any of their sheds/garages to look more like a carport? I kind of like the idea of having a few cord of wood under cover if possible but to aid in drying during good weather months I'd think the sides being open would be better. Then just roll them down once snow is a concern.


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 9, 2014)

OhioBurner© said:


> Can you roll up the sides of any of their sheds/garages to look more like a carport? I kind of like the idea of having a few cord of wood under cover if possible but to aid in drying during good weather months I'd think the sides being open would be better. Then just roll them down once snow is a concern.


You can get carport in a box

http://www.shelterlogic.com/Product...8-4d36-aea6-9df80095b3e3&CategoryName=Garages

Rather than spend $400 on one of those I'd throw in another $3-400 and get a metal carport.

http://www.allsteelcarportsdirect.com/carport-prices-metal-steel-connecticut-ct-carports.html


----------



## OhioBurner© (Oct 9, 2014)

weatherguy said:


> You can get carport in a box
> 
> http://www.shelterlogic.com/Product...8-4d36-aea6-9df80095b3e3&CategoryName=Garages



Except then you dont have sides at all which I want. I just wondered if you could roll the sides up and down at will or is it only designed one way.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Oct 9, 2014)

You can't roll up the sides.  The canvas has a pocket on the bottom that the lowest piece of tubing on the frame goes through before bolting it together.  That's what holds the canvas on.  You can roll the doors up though.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Oct 9, 2014)

Gotcha, thanks. Looking on tractor supply website though (they have quite a lot of these shelter logic sheds) they seem to get really bad reviews, most of the tarps not holding up. I see on the companies own website a lot of their shelters can be ordered with thicker tarps, I wonder if TSC only sells the thinnest material ones.


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 10, 2014)

OhioBurner© said:


> Gotcha, thanks. Looking on tractor supply website though (they have quite a lot of these shelter logic sheds) they seem to get really bad reviews, most of the tarps not holding up. I see on the companies own website a lot of their shelters can be ordered with thicker tarps, I wonder if TSC only sells the thinnest material ones.


I've heard both good and bad with these, I was at a house that had two of them, one was 8 years old and in decent condition and the other was 12 years and was ok until a storm dropped a branch on it and popped a hole. Probably depends on location and exposure.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Oct 10, 2014)

weatherguy said:


> I've heard both good and bad with these, I was at a house that had two of them, one was 8 years old and in decent condition and the other was 12 years and was ok until a storm dropped a branch on it and popped a hole. Probably depends on location and exposure.



Yeah but what concerns me is the large amount of ~1-2 yr failures, and under average conditions. I understand these things wont last forever, and obviously a tree falling on one or a couple feet of snow should destroy it, but under fairly modest conditions there seemed to be a lot of failures.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 10, 2014)

I lost three of them and a fortune in inventory in Snowmaggedon in Virginia in 2010. Good reason to retire and made the recyclers a bunch of bucks.

Up until then I spent many a snowy night inside them punching up to slide snow off of them. The big one put them all on the ground and bent every single pipe in them.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Oct 10, 2014)

I had the rounded style and had no problem with heavy wet snow here in Maine.  But I was very diligent about snow removal.  My opinion is it's like anything else - if it's well taken care of it'll last longer than if it's not taken care of.


----------



## brokenknee (Oct 10, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> I thought it came with everything you need to put it up. The anchors you suggest don't come in the box?



It did come with the anchors, I did not get around to putting it up last year until after the frost was in the ground, since I live in a well sheltered area I did not think I needed to worry about the wind. Well I was wrong, had some unusually strong winds this spring and it sent the thing sailing. 

I know someone mentioned the support frame giving way with the snow load, different size sheds have different size tubing. The tubing in mine would be the last thing I would worry about, once I cut the trees down were I want to put it I will purchase a new tarp.


----------



## NHcpa (Oct 10, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I lost three of them and a fortune in inventory in Snowmaggedon in Virginia in 2010. Good reason to retire and made the recyclers a bunch of bucks.
> 
> Up until then I spent many a snowy night inside them punching up to slide snow off of them. The big one put them all on the ground and bent every single pipe in them.


Anchors?  I have rain and snow blowing side ways up here.  If I installed, it would end up in the next town over.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 10, 2014)

They were well anchored. They stood right where they were installed. But flattened on top of the inventory from the snow weight.


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 20, 2014)

I bought one a few years ago and I thought it'd be great but like said before the moisture in it was bad. The moisture condensed on the truck I had in it and also on the roof and then it'd drip constantly when it was cold out. I started to leave the roll up door open at all times and that helped but then came last winters heavy snows and no thaw all winter long. It started with a snow which turned to rain that turned to arctic cold and that cemented the snow/ice mixture to the roof. I tried to get it off but no luck. But I was able to take much snow from it until it got too deep on the sides to get around it and it finally bit the dust around February 2014. I think the round roofed models will hold up to the snow load better than the one I bought. And mine came with short anchors but they recommend getting longer ones.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 20, 2014)

Those things are garbage


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 20, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Those things are garbage


Agreed, and mine will literally be in the garbage next spring! I started to save for a real garage. I should of built a smaller house and a big garage from the get go!!


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 24, 2014)

I rather not build anything permanent. The assessor will be around and raise our property tax. I first thought of putting up a wood structure that was removable by backing out a few well placed bolts. You know, one of those motorcycle/ATV trailers i see on the road would be perfect.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Oct 25, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> I rather not build anything permanent. The assessor will be around and raise our property tax. I first thought of putting up a wood structure that was removable by backing out a few well placed bolts. You know, one of those motorcycle/ATV trailers i see on the road would be perfect.



Yeah lots of advantages for going temporary, both in taxes and also getting around a lot of zoning and building permits, etc. However if your looking at one of their larger offerings with the heavier material, you are approaching the cost of a pole barn around here, and the pole barn will probably far outlast it, and be more versatile (solid walls you can build on, future additions, powered overhead doors, electricity, windows, etc). My taxes went up only a little over $100/yr after I built my 40x40 garage, but that's highly dependent on your locale. I'm hoping to recoup most of the cost as well, when I sell my house, since there was no garage before. Should help to sell it too, and I purposely built it a tad taller to accommodate just about anything that you'd normally park in a garage (largest door is 14' high, 12' wide, and its 40' deep). I don't think a shed in a box would help me sell my house. Of course if you were really determined you could disassemble the whole thing and take it with you. Just some random thoughts.


----------

